# Do I need Further Breakdown Cover



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

I purchased a new Bessacarr E495 last October on a Fiat base. The length of it is 7.5metres. I am going to France at the end of July and on checking the AA assurance that accompanies a new Fiat it states that it is only applicable to vehicles with a maximum length of 6.4mtrs. Because of this should I take out additional breakdown insurance because of the length of my vehicle. There must be people out there that this has also affected. Does the Fiat warranty cover vehicles over this length. I am going to contact Fiat and ask some questions but I thought I would also ask this question on here because there is nothing like getting it from people who might have had the same problem and it will probably be quicker.

Phil


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Phil

there's been a few threads about this ; if you go to the search and put in "AA and breakdown" in the search box, it will come up with a few threads. It may be worth getting written confirmation that you are covered. If you aren't it may be worth considering the C &CC arrival scheme - it's an RAC package, but has to be booked through the C &CC (members only). There's no weight / length limits, and you can get full european recovery cover.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pfil32 said:


> Does the Fiat warranty cover vehicles over this length. I am going to contact Fiat and ask some questions
> Phil


Phil...PM on way with supervisor's phone number for Fiat Camper Assistance.

G


----------



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a Fiat Ducato/Autotrail Cheyenne that is 7.3m long and too heavy to be covered by AA. As it is a 2002 model I didnt even try Fiat but went instead to Britannia Rescue where I got a years cover for just under £100. This includes travel abroad.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We use Britannia as our van is 8.15 meters and 5000kg. £120 per year.

steve & ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## 102023 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi,
We are insured with Safeguard (cheapest quote even without breakdown cover). They provide full european breakdown cover through the AA. Our van is 4000Kg and 7.5M and we had to use the cover in France last year with no problems at all. Fully comp for the van 2004 CI Mizar GTL living was £320 including european breakdown cover. 

Excellent value.


----------

